# ship at lower stoke



## masonburt (Nov 12, 2008)

i would think many old bp tanker lad,s will remember the ship pub

at lower stoke when you were tied up at the isle of grain
sad to say it has shut its door,s for the last time , grain refinery has been 
shut for many year,s now it is now called thamesport


----------



## pensioner (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Mason.
I was born and bred in Lower Stoke and remember the SHIP well. It was where I had my second illegal drink (aged14), the first being the Fenn Bell. Are you a local from Lower Stoke.

rgds


----------



## masonburt (Nov 12, 2008)

yes stuart i am betty,s brother from the white horse upper stoke
i am going down there some time this week to see jim prett to tell him your on this site 
regards mason


----------



## pensioner (Apr 29, 2009)

I remember you, I used to deliver papers to you at All Saints Road, Allhallows. Does Jim still play a mean game of Euka?? Give my regards to Geoff and Betty, I'm afraid I don't get that way very often. If you like keep in touch via PM.

Rgds


----------



## kauvaka (Oct 11, 2009)

The Ship was always known as "Ivy's" with Ivy and her husband running it. I preferred the Nags Head almost opposite Ivy's as it was quieter. In the late 1950s, early 60s, the Nags Head was run by a very nice elderly couple and when the wife died the pub was taken over by another good guy who worked at the refinery. Is the Nags Head still there?


----------



## pensioner (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Kauvaka.
The landlord of the Nag, in the 50/60s was Bill Marsh and his wife was Polly, he refused to serve me any more illegal drinks at closing time of the night before my 18th birthday; underage dinking is nothing new. The next lanlord was Lew Bourne and his wife Elsie they had the pub for a number of years, until Lew died, and then it was taken over by their sons under Elsie's guidance. To the best of my knowledge The Nag is still going:- Maybe Masonburt can confirm.

rgds.


----------



## masonburt (Nov 12, 2008)

hello kauvaka
yes the nag,s is open iam trying to remember who took over from ivy when
she left the landlord was george and xxx
i willinvestigate further
to pensioner the rose and crown allhallows has shut down it,s such a shame
allthe old pubs going ill keep in touch


----------



## pensioner (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Masonburt.
The landlord of the Ship, after Ivy, was George and Sylvia Goode. Sylvia passed away recently in Hoo.
Had many happy times in the Crown, especially with my Uncle Bert Russell, and other local relatives also the Pilot. Do you remember Vic Wink's club on the beech; happy hunting ground that.
rgds


----------



## Pintail (Mar 23, 2009)

I have only just found this posting however looked in my diary and found 15 July 1960 arrived Isle of Grain on SS Ellenga. Walked to a pub called the Cat and Cracker on three consecutive evenings before sailing on the 19th July.


----------



## kauvaka (Oct 11, 2009)

The Cat and Cracker was in Grain village, I think this was in the opposite direction to Lower Stoke. Wonder if it's still there? Pensioner and Masonburt should be able to tell us. I see from my Discharge Book I signed on the British Valour At Tilbury (ie I of G) on 14 October 1959, s/off and on again there 10 November 1959, back there and s/off and on again on 8 and 9 February 1960. Back there for a s/off and on on 14 and 15 April 1960. Next trip was Finart them signed off Newcastle (Wallsend Slipway) for drydock on 18 June 1960. Five trips on the Valour spanning 8 months. Must have been good. Single berth cabins and good tucker, what more could one ask for. More time in port, I guess.


----------



## Dennis Butler (Oct 19, 2006)

*The "Cat & Cracker" @ Grain village*

This was the pub to which my fellow 1st-trip cabin mate Navigating Apprentice - a lad called Bailey from Billingshurst - walked that evening to celebrate joining "BRITISH FAITH" @ Isle of Grain's No: 5 Jetty on rainy Sunday, 29 November, 1959 ("BRITISH FAITH" was discharging Crude Oil from Umm Said via a slow-steaming voyage via Cape of Good Hope). I know we discovered an intact bottle of Gordon's Gin in one of he drawers of our cabin (I think the previous 2nd Mate had entrusted it to one of the apprentices who we relieved to shepherd it thro' any HM Customs & Excise scrutiny for him) - but I can't recollect whether we'd broached & sampled it before or after our perambulations thro' that wintry Kentish night!

Dennis In Singapore


----------



## pensioner (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Guys!
To the best of my knowledge, and I've not lived in Kent for 32years, the Cat and Cracker:- Ex The Cock ( a more fitting name for seafarers) is still at Grain. It was never a pub that I liked or frequented.
Regards.


----------



## bobs (Aug 12, 2006)

Although I am a Scot, I have lived in Gravesend - not far from Grain -for more than half my life. I visited the Cat & Cracker once, many years ago, attracted by the clever name (with respect to the refinery which was still there then, and its catalytic cracker) but I found it to be a real crap pub, so never went back.
Nowadays, I occasionally visit the Hogarth Inn at Grain but can't even remember exactly where the Cat & Cracker is or was (somewhere across the road from the Hogarth) and, although I have looked for it, haven't been able to find it.
However, in researching this post I have learned that it was demolished in the early 2000s to make way for a housing development. 
I must say, though, that I was never desperate enough fror a drink to walk the distance of the refinery jetties to Grain village. I'd only have done so if it was a very nice day or a warm evening. Call me a fair-weather drinker if you like!


----------



## pensioner (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Guys (Again)
If you are still interested in 'The Ship Inn' at Lower Stoke, suggest you click on to the new Google street map and seach for Lower Stoke, Kent. NOT MUCH CHANCE OF A CARRY-OUT

rgds


----------



## pensioner (Apr 29, 2009)

Update on Ivy's(The Ship) at Lower Stoke.
I called one of my cousins today and she told me the Ship has gone to the breakers and the area will be cover with 5 houses, another part of my miss-spent youth hits the dust.(Cloud)(Cloud)(Cloud)
regards


----------



## watsonfamilystoke (Aug 24, 2010)

*Hoo Peninsula*

Some very interesting messages about The Ship, as well as other places on the Hoo Peninsula. You might like to visit my website (www.hoo-peninsula.co.uk), as this contains photographs of The Ship (then and now), although you will need to scroll through the posts to find them. I would love to hear from anyone that would like to contribute some memories of the area. All the best, Tony Watson.


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

I didn't go to the Isle of Grain that many times during the ten years I worked for BP, though I did join my first BP tanker there in 1967. The ''British Centaur''
Did manage to get to Ivy's on a few occasions. As I recall there was an unwritten agreement (On the ships I was on at least) that the Officers used the Cat & Cracker, and the Crew used Ivey's. Does anyone else remember this mutual agreement?
Sad to hear that It's closed now, had a few good evenings in there.


----------



## joe (Apr 11, 2006)

*The Ship*

Hi Mason. Remember the ship well. I believe it had a picture of the British Sailor on the wall. I also sailed on her in 1958 to Umm Said and then to Falmouth dry dock from Grain. In & out of Grain a few times also on the British Workman. Handy for me being born & breed in nearby Gravesend until 3 years ago. Often used to drive down to Grain with my children on Sunday afternoon just to get a pint in the ship and to have a smell of the refinery. How sick is that. Joe.


----------

